# Link the Words!



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Here's a new game, because I miss it too.....

you have to think of a compound word, and then the next person has to use the last word as the beginning of the next compound word, thusly:

turnOUT

out.....

and so on (this probably won't last, but let's see...)


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Out*side*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sidewalk


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

walkway


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

wayWARD


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

ward*room*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

roomMATE


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

mate*lot*


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

anonymid said:


> mate*lot*


:con

...

lot*bit*! 



> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=lotbit
> 
> *lotbit
> 
> ...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

bitTEN (not really a compound word but eh)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

mind_games said:


> :con


_Matelot_ is British slang for sailor, according to Merriam-Webster's Collegiate (Eleventh).



leonardess said:


> bitTEN (not really a compound word but eh)


ten*fold*


----------



## IntrovertOwl (Sep 20, 2009)

Fold*away*


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

away*game*


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

gameDAY


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dayTime


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

timeOUT


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

out*take*


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

take*away*


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

awayDAY


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

day*time*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

timePIECE


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

piecemeal


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

mealworm uke


----------



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

wormwood

yes its real lol


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

woodcock


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not touching that one.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I'm not touching that one.


why do women keep saying that to me?

anyway...

cockeye


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

eyeBALL


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> why do women keep saying that to me?
> 
> anyway...
> 
> cockeye


you're welcome for the set-up


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ballCOCK (it's the bit of hardware in the toilet tank! I swear, you people.....tsk tsk)


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

leonardess said:


> you're welcome for the set-up


I owe you one.

cockbill


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

billboard


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

board*room*


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

room*mate*


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

mateless


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Less*on*


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

on*line *


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

linefeed


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

line*up*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

screwup :haha


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

up*side*


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

bagpipe


----------



## IntrovertOwl (Sep 20, 2009)

pipe*line*


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> screwup :haha


yay me!! :clap


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

IntrovertOwl said:


> pipe*line*


line*up

*(ha!)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

upside


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

sideways


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

way*side*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Side*out*


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

out*side*


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

side*step*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Step*son*


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

son*net*


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

net*work*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

workload


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

load*ing*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

inGOT


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

got*ten*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tenPIN


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

terrapin


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

pin-up


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

pinTO


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

today


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

daycare


----------



## IntrovertOwl (Sep 20, 2009)

care*free*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Freebird!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

birdbrain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

birdseed


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

seedbox


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

box*car*


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

carpet


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Petticoat


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Pettigrew!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

miracle-grew! :lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol

miracle-whip


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Whip*lash*


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

lashout


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

out*house*


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

housebound


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

housemate


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Mate*l*


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

telepathy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

telegraph


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

grapho*meter*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

graphic


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

*meter*maid


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

parameter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

paralegal


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

paramedic


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

mediCINE


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Cine*ma*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ma kebelieve


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

evening


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

awakening


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

ninga


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

nine


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> ma kebelieve


 Hey!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

nineTEEN


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

teeny-TOT


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

toter*trash*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

trashcan


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Canada.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

north


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

northWEST


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

Westsiiiiiiide!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sidewalk


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

walkABOUT


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

ROUNDabout


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

aboutface


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

facelift


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

facebook


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

bookcase


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

nutcase


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

casein (protein in cow's milk)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

briefcase


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

casement


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

mentor


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

torment (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

talent


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

Entourage


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

ageist


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

*straight*


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

homophobe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Watch****
Okay, this thread has gotten out of hand, the rules are not being followed and some of these posts are just plain off topic. If this continues, the thread will be locked. 

The original word in this thread was AGEIST.

cottage


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

lol!! I'm offended! again!

cottlist!


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

ok let me try again, I was use all three of the last letters this time.

istanbul


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bullmarket


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

bull....can't say it though...fight.


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

ageist was my word and for some reason "straight" totally sent me off on a tangent, LOL sorry


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

bulemia, am i on track now?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

annorexia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^it's one N, but we'll roll with it.....

annotation


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Shouldn't we have restarted from "Bullmarket"? But "annotation" it is 

ionosphere


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hemisphere


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

heredity


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

its the *last *syllable not first, heredi*ty*

*ty*pewri*ter. *so next person do a word starting with ter kthx :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Actually.....it's either "type" or "writer" that is being built on.....

ghostWRITER


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

writer...
yeah, we're supposed to be using compound words, starting with the last word of the word we're given, right?

writer..s..block best I've got.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Actually.....it's either "type" or "writer" that is being built on.....
> 
> ghostWRITER


it's the last "word" in your compound word. Listen to headmistress, or be struck soundly with a wooden ruler. and a fishnet stocking.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> writer...
> yeah, we're supposed to be using compound words, starting with the last word of the word we're given, right?
> 
> writer..s..block best I've got.


You get a gold star.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

blockhead


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> You get a gold star.


can I eat it?

headmaster


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

headcase.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> can I eat it?
> 
> headmaster


it's filled with chocolate, so sure.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

casester


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

sterling


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

leonardess said:


> it's the last "word" in your compound word. Listen to headmistress, or be struck soundly with a wooden ruler. and a fishnet stocking.


True, but when you get a word that is not actually a compound word, you really just go with what you're given :S

ling*cod*


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

codpiece


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

codliver


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

liverwort


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

worthog


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ballhog


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hogwarts


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

hog-heaven


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

certain televangelists


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

listserve


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

servicemen


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Soldiers


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

solder (*sigh*. if you can't beat em join em)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ergo


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

goiter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

waiter


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

termite


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

mitemania


----------

